# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an Ameli İbadetlerimiz Konusunda, Yeterli Bilgi Vermez mi?

## halukgta

Kuran ayetlerinin ne anlattığını, ameli ibadetlerimizi nasıl yerine getireceğimizi, Kuran dan öğrenemez miyiz? Aslında böyle bir soruyu sormaktan utanıyorum. Çünkü bunun tersini düşünmek, Allah a ve kitabına saygısızlıktır. Düşünebiliyor musunuz, benzer bir soruyu, herhangi bir konuda kitap yazmış bir yazara yöneltsek ve desek ki, senin kitabında bahsettiğin bazı konuların açıklaması, izahı kitabında yok, gereken tüm bilgileri alamadık. Bu konuların anlaşılması için başka kaynaklara da ihtiyaç var desek, inanın yazar çok üzülür ve şöyle düşünür. DEMEK Kİ KİTABIMI YAZARKEN BAŞARILI OLAMAMIŞIM, AMACIMA ULAŞAMAMIŞIM. Ne yazık ki bu soruyu sorup, doğru cevabı hepimiz bulmalıyız, çünkü Kuran ne yazık ki, tek başına anlaşılması mümkün olmayan, her sorumuza cevap vermeyen bir kitap ilan edildi, bazı kişiler tarafından.

Lütfen hatırlayınız, Allah sizleri Kuran dan sorumlu tutuyorum diyordu, ama bizler çok önemli olan ameli ibadetlerimizin açıklamasını ve nasıl yerine getireceğimiz konularının Kuran da olmadığını söylüyoruz. Buna nasıl inanırız, hiç mi düşünmüyoruz? Bunu kabul edersek, Allah yarattığı kullarına, uyarılarını, ikazlarını anlatamıyor, izah edemiyor demek anlamına gelir ki, buna inanan bir insan, Allah a çok büyük saygısızlık yapmış demektir. NEDEN ALLAH, BİZLERİN YERİNE GETİRMEMİZİ İSTEDİĞİ KONULARIN, GEREKEN KADARINI AÇIKLAMASIN KURAN DA VERMESİN, BUNUN MANTIKLA, AKILLA, KURA İLE İZAHINI YAPABİLECEK VAR MI ARAMIZDA? Allah yeni doğan bir bebeğin, iki yıl anne sütünü emmesi gerektiğini Kuran da yazacak, ama Allah a karşı kulluk görevlerimizi yerine getirmemiz ve ibadetlerimiz konusunda gereken açıklamayı yapmayacak öyle mi?

BİR ÖĞRETMEN SİZCE, ÖĞRENCİSİNE GEREKEN BİLGİYİ, GEREKTİĞİ ÖLÇÜDE VERMEDEN, İMTİHAN EDİP SORU SORAR MI? SORMAZ DİYORSANIZ, LÜTFEN AKLA VE MANTIĞA UYMAYAN BİR İSNATTA ALLAH A BULUNMAYALIM. İNANIN HESAP GÜNÜ, ŞAŞKINA DÖNENLERİN SAFINDA BULURUZ KENDİMİZİ.

Kuran a baktığımızda, böyle bir şeyin asla olamayacağını, Kuran ın anlaşılması için, nice örneklerle izah edildiğini, kolaylaştırıldığını onlarca ayetinde Allah bizlere bildiriyor. Eğer Kuran ın okunduğunda anlaşılmasının mümkün olmadığına inanırsak, bu konuda Allah ın Kuran ı anlaşılacak bir şekilde gönderdim dediği onlarca ayetini inkâr etmiş oluruz. O zamanda Müslüman olduğumuzu söylememizin, hiçbir anlamı kalmaz. Bazı kardeşlerimiz ise şöyle bir savunma yapıyorlar ve diyorlar ki;

KUR'AN İTİKAT İMAN İÇİN YETERLİDİR, AMELİ YÖNDEN PEYGAMBERİN AÇIKLAMALARI GEREKMEKTEDİR. YOKSA KİMSE HACCINI YERİNE GETİREMEZ, NAMAZINI KILAMAZ, ORUCUNU TUTAMAZ, ZEKÂTINI VEREMEZ.

Bir an bu söylediklerini doğru kabul edelim. Eğer doğru kabul edersek, Allah ın Kuran ın ipine sarılın, o sizi en doğruya ulaştıracaktır hükmü askıda kalır. Çünkü Allah ne diyordu, Kuran da biz her konuda nice örnekleri değişik ifadelerle verdik ki anlayasınız, sizi Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim. Yine Kuran, dinde ruhban sınıfı olmadığını, sakın veliler edinip ardı sıra gitmeyin, güvenilecek yardım istenecek veliniz yalnız benim ayetlerine de inanmamış oluruz. Eğer yukarıdaki sözlere, düşünceye inanırsak, bizler Allah a karşı kulluk görevimizi nasıl yerine getireceğimizi Kuran dan öğrenmemiz mümkün olmaz. NAMAZIMIZI KURANA GÖRE KILAMIYOR, ZEKÂTIMIZI KURAN A GÖRE VEREMİYORSAK, BİZLERİ İMAN ADINA YÖNLENDİRECEK BAŞKA KAYNAKLARIN OLMASI GEREKİR Kİ, BUDA KURAN IN KARŞISINA YA DA YANINA KOYMAMIZ GEREKEN KİTAPLAR VAR DEMEKTİR. 

Hatırlayınız, Allah ne diyordu? Hadi bir benzerini getirin bakalım. Bir benzerini bırakın, Kuran da açıklanmayan çok önemli konuların açıklandığı, izah edildiği kitaplardan bahsediyoruz. Böyle kitaplar eğer varsa, Kuran ı hiç kimse okumaz. Daha açık, izah edilen kitapları okumak daha akıllıca olmaz mı bu durumda. Bakın bu düşünceye inandığımızda, nasılda toplumu Kuran dan uzaklaştırıyoruz. 

Bu konuda düşünmeye devam edelim. Diyelim ki, peygamberimizin hadisleri olmasaydı, söyledikleri gibi namazımızı kılamazdık, orucumuzu tutamazdık, hacca gidemez gerekenleri doğru yerine getiremezdik diye düşünelim. Peki, peygamberimizin döneminden kayda alınmış, bu bilgileri izah ettiği, açıkladığı kitaplar nerede? Bırakın peygamberimizden bugüne ulaşan kitapların olmamasını, zaten Allah ın elçisi böyle yanlış bir düşünceyi asla kabul etmediği için, din ve iman adına hiçbir bilgiyi Kuran hariç kayda aldırmamış yazdırmamıştır. PEYGAMBERİMİZDEN GÜNÜMÜZE ULAŞMIŞ KURAN DIŞINDAN HİÇBİR KAYNAK KİTAP YOKTUR. Hatırlayınız lütfen, bugün hadislerin tamamı, bir rivayete göre diye başlar ve bir kişinin düşünceleri ve sözleriyle nakledilir. İnancımızı sizce böylemi yaşamamızı isterdi Yaradan? 

Çok daha ilginci, dört halifenin de böyle bir düşüncesinin olmadığının kanıtı olarak, onların döneminde bile Kuran dışından bunlarda peygamberimizin sözlerdir diye herhangi bir sözün yazılması, nakledilmesi yasaktı, çünkü Allah ın resulü yasaklamıştı. Bu dönemde de asla kayda alınmış, bahsedilen bilgilerin yazıldığı bir kitap yoktur.

Bu durumda şöyle bir soru geliyor akla. Madem bizler nasıl namaz kılacağımızı, oruç tutacağımızı, zekat vereceğimizi Kuran dan öğrenemiyoruz, neden bu ibadetlerimizi yerine getireceğimiz bilgileri, Allah ın elçisi Kuran ın yanında kayda aldırıp bizlere iletmemiş? Şöyle düşünebilir misiniz, PEYGAMBERİMİZ BUNU DÜŞÜNEMEMİŞ, DÖRT HALİFENİN DE AKLINA GELMEMİŞ, AMA YAKLAŞIK 200 YIL SONRA BİRİLERİNİN AKLINA GELEREK, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN BU KONULARDAKİ SÖZLERİNİ/HADİSLERİNİ TOPLAMIŞ VE BİZLERİN İMANLARINI KURTARMIŞ. ÇOK ŞÜKÜR ONLARIN SAYESİNDE NAMAZIMIZI KILIYOR VE ZEKÂTIMIZI DOĞRU VERİYORUZ. Öylemi din kardeşlerim. Bizler buna mı inanıyoruz? 

Lütfen batıl ve yanlış inançlarımızı aklamak adına aklı ve Kuran ı devre dışı bırakmayalım, mahşer günü ne Allah ın nede Resulünün yüzüne bakamayız. Allah ın elçisi, özellikle Allah tarafından, ne Hıristiyanların nede Yahudilerin arasından değil, ÜMMİ toplumun içinden seçilmiştir. ÜMMİ söyledikleri gibi okuma yazma bilmeyen değil, hiçbir dini inanca tabi olmayandı. Bunu Kuran birçok ayetinde izah ediyor, tabi anlayana anlamak isteyene.

Onun içindir ki, Allah ın resulünün din adına bildiği tek kitap KURAN dı. Ne öğrendiyse yalnız Kuran dan öğrendi. Allah tüm emirlerini Kurân ile tebliğ etti ve Kuran da açıkladı, daha doğrusu bunu Kuran söylüyor. Anlattıkları gibi, namazın kılınmasını ve diğer ibadetlerin nasıl yerine getirileceğini Kuran dışından sözlü yolla bildirmedi. Böyle bir bilginin olması da Kuran a göre mümkün değil. Allah bizleri Kuran dan sorumlu tutacağına hükmettiyse, onun tüm açıklamasını da Kuran da yapmadığını nasıl düşünürüz. Akla ve mantığa Kuran a uymayan bir düşünceyi, nasıl kabul ederiz?

Allah emin olmadığın bilginin sakın ardına düşme, sorumlu tutarım, sizler için kıstas ölçü, rehber yalnız Kuran dır dedikten sonra, rivayetler yoluyla bizlere ulaşan sözlerle, nasıl olurda imanımıza yön veririz. Karar sizlerin. Allah ın elçisi örnek peygamberimiz, yalnız Kuran a uymuş ve yalnız Kuran ile hükmetme emri almıştır. İmtihan sizin imtihanınız, hep birlikte gerçekleri mahşerde göreceğiz. Bir Müslüman a düşen, din kardeşini, yalnız Kuran ile uyarmak olmalıdır.

PEYGAMBERE DÜŞEN, APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) Diyanet meali.

BİZ RESULLERİ, SADECE MÜJDELEYİCİLER VE UYARICILAR OLARAK GÖNDERİRİZ. (Kehf 56) Diyanet vakfı meali

SENİN GÖREVİN SADECE TEBLİĞ ETMEKTİR. (Rad 40) Diyanet meali.

BEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ) Diyanet meali.


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

